# heya i'm a noobie =)



## Phosgene (Apr 18, 2004)

hi everyone! i'm amy.. i'm 18 years old and i'm brand new to this place. i'ld love to learn about how to do lighting & sound which is mainly why i'm here. i'ld also love to make new friends and possibly learn what i need.

my boyfriend who does sound and lighting up at his school recently put on their play _*<u>a funny thing happened on the way to the forum*_</u> and i was invited by my boy to watch him run the sound cues and i even got to take over once in awhile. i really enjoyed it very much. i'm hoping to be able to do something at my school with their plays and such too. this has always been an interest of mine in the back of my head and until recently, i realized that it's a good thing to get into.

i'm glad to have found this site because it's exactly what i was looking for. if you wanna know anything else, check my profile or my site =)


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 19, 2004)

God damn do I love that show 

Tragedy tomorrow...... comedy toniiight 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pocado (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow, that's really cool. THeater is a great thing to get into. You will have a whole new family, hope your ready for that!!! Now, I'll have to go read that script. Must be good.

Pocado


----------



## UnknownSoldier (Apr 28, 2004)

*this is phosgene*

ahh i tryed to change my email address but the activation link wouldnt work so hmm i made a new account with a new email address =) hehe

lol sorry for the useless post. just thot ild inform you all!!

xoxo


----------

